
FBI Worries Facebook's Privacy Policy Will Be a 'Child Predator's Dream' - egusa
https://sociable.co/social-media/fbi-worries-facebooks-privacy-first-policy-will-be-a-child-predators-dream/
======
oldandtired
Strong end-to-end encryption is a good thing for society as a whole. Yes,
there will always be bad players who will use good things for evil purposes.
This is a simple fact that has been with us for millennia. This means that
those who are tasked with dealing with such problems need ample training in
how to do the basic investigative work and not rely on taking the easy way out
by destroying the strong protections that are needed by society as a whole.

For any group to say that strong end-to-end encryption is a bad thing because
bad people can use it for bad purposes almost presupposes that good people do
not need such things and that there is no need for good people to worry about
protecting themselves. I wonder what these same groups would say when they
themselves become targets for other bad players?

Bad players will use whatever means they have at their disposal to carry out
their actions and if we start to curtail reasonable protections for society as
a whole just to catch these bad players, we will simply be playing "whack-a-
mole" and will not make any progress on dealing with the problem.

------
hollasch
The right to a trial by jury protects child predators. The right to remain
silent protects child predators. Laws constraining search and seizure protect
child predators. The protection against cruel and unusual punishment protects
child predators.

~~~
Fjolsvith
Child predators will eventually be outed because no one can keep a secret like
that absolutely secret. Someone, somewhere will talk.

These US Constitution rights also protect people who aren't child predators.
You can't strip these rights from suspected molesters without also removing
them from regular citizens.

